# Filterablauf und Teich Frage



## Speedy 1975 (3. Okt. 2012)

Ich möchte mit für nächstes frühjahr einen neuen filter kaufen,nun habe ich schon einige angebote im netzt durchstöbert und stosse da auf eine problem.
der ablauf der durchlauffilter ist immer so um die 60-70mm und in den produktfilmchen oder zeichnungen steht der filter immer fein auf nem steg am teichrand.
bei mir steht der jetzige filter aber so 1,5m vom teich entfernt und ich habe einen schlauch zum teich gelegt da der ablauf meiner tonne ja einfach 1,5zoll hat.
wie kann ich am einfachsten den weg vom filter zum teich überbrücken???
Gibt es anschlüsse reduziermuffen oder ähnliches damit ich etwas schlauch ansetzen kann???

aus platzgründen kann ich nicht bis an den rand des teiches ran und will ich auch garnicht weil man dort wo jetzt die tonne steht einem das ding nicht sofort ins auge fällt,elektrik und co sind dort auch schön zugänglich.


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo,
mein Filterkeller ist 4 Meter vom Teich entfernt und die längste Leitung DM 160 ist 9 Meter.



> wie kann ich am einfachsten den weg vom filter zum teich überbrücken???


Mit den Orangen Kanalrohren DM 110, mit einem Druckschlauch DM 65, .....



> Gibt es anschlüsse reduziermuffen oder ähnliches damit ich etwas schlauch ansetzen kann???


JA es kommt immer auf den DM an 

Wenn Du Fotos einstellst wir es sicher einfacher Dir Tipps zu geben


----------



## Speedy 1975 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

So habe mal den schlauch etwas angehoben und ein bild gemacht bevor der akku der kamera leer war.
im sommer ist das alles nocht etwas verdeckter durch eine  strauch welchen ich aber schon zurückgeschnitten habe.
bei einer filterkiste die lange nicht so hoch ist wie die tonne würde mir besser gefallen.


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo,


> bei einer filterkiste die lange nicht so hoch ist wie die tonne würde mir besser gefallen.


Wenn Du einen Spaten nimmst, wäre es möglich noch weniger davon zu sehen 

Hat die Tonne auch einen Schmutzablauf?


----------



## Speedy 1975 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

nein hat sie nicht. nix spaten da ist folie unter den steinen 
habe grade nen filter gefunden mit anschluss 2zoll am ablauf,das würde mir schon reichen.
bin von der filterung der tonne nicht überzeugt,habe das material selber eingsetzt.


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



> nix spaten da ist folie unter den steinen


Dann Krampen und Schaufel eben oder Minibagger = wo ein Wille auch ein Weg = Loch 



> bin von der filterung der tonne nicht überzeugt,habe das material selber eingsetzt.


Da bist Du nicht allein!

Was ist deine Vorstellung?
Wieviel möchtest Du selbst basteln?
Wie Wartungsintensiv soll es werden?
Wie hoch ist dein Budget?


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Speedy,
entweder du kaufst dir einen Druckfilter - dein momentaner ist ja auch ein Druckfilter - dann kannst mi 1,5" Schlauch am Abgang weitermachen.
Alle anderen Durchlauffilter benötigen so einen großen Querschnitt, da das Wasser in Schwerkraft den (drucklosen) Durchlauffilter verlässt. Wenn du an so einen Ablauf eine Reduzierung auf 1,5" verbauen würdest, dann läuft der Filter über, da der Querschnitt für Schwerkraft zu klein ist.

Es ist doch überhaupt kein Problem ein paar Meter HT-Rohr als Auslauf zu verlegen - das kannst doch mit Steinen etc. abdecken. Die Höhe des Auslaufs am Teich muss nur niedriger sein als dein Einlauf in den Filter.

Übrigens: bei 2700 Liter Teichinhalt ist durchaus mit einem Kauffilter klarzukommen - da müssen keine x Tonnen am Teich stehen

Gruß Nori


----------



## Speedy 1975 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Die Tonne ist kein druckfilter. Es soll nur eine filterkiste am Teich stehen und eine Reduzierung auf 1,5 Zoll habe ich nicht erwähnt. Ich möchte die  Strecke zum Teich überbrücken mit einen schlauch nur finde ich z.b teichbau schlauch nur bis 2 Zoll. 
Aber wie gesagt ich habe da schon was passendes im Auge mit 2zoll Ablauf schlauch
das wasser ist bei mir auch glas klar aber bei der tonne läuft das wasser so durch und bei einem durchlauffilter steht ja immer wasser im behälter,ist blaube ich besser für die bakterien.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

an sowas in diese richtung hatte ich gedacht
http://www.ebay.de/itm/350607445748?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
 meine pumpe schaft 2200l/h :smoki das ist nicht viel aber könnte reichen oder?
p.s
vermehrte rechtschreibfehler tauchen bei mir auf wenn ich übers handy schreibe,autokorrektur heist der fehler


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Ist sicher besser als das was Du jetzt hast, oder Du suchst Dir so ein Teil GRÖSSER = längere Reinigungsintervalle 
Schau mal in den Foren herum da bekommst Du die Teile (meistens von Oase) um kleines Geld


----------



## Thale 213 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



> Mit den Orangen Kanalrohren DM 110



aus welchen Grund die roten Rohre ??? ... Ihr baut Druckleitungen (!)
die roten Rohre sind so schadensträchtig die würde ich höchstens
für eine Dachrinnenregenwasserentwässerung verbauen wo´s egal
ist wenn davon was in´s Erdreich suppt ... aber keinenfalls als Druckleitung
mit fester Wassersäule (!)

Hat hier noch keiner Probleme mit den roten Rohren gehabt ???
Undicht/ Teichwasserabfall ???


----------



## fbr (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Da steht Orange Rohre Du schreibst über/von rote  Rohre!
Was soll ich da schreiben?


----------



## Thale 213 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



> Da steht Orange Rohre Du schreibst über/von rote Rohre!



für mich sind Deine genannten orange Rohre rote Rohre ...  die seit
zig Jahren nur noch für billig Bauten oder Dachrinnenentwässerungen
verbaut werden.

willste was dauerhaftes 10mal bruchsicheres nur etwas teurer
dann nimmste KG-2000 Rohre (!)

du bist ja schon länger hier ... alles was ich hier an Bildern gesehen habe
hat rote Rohre (meinertwegen braune Rohre) intus ... keiner Probleme damit ???
glaube ich nicht (!) ...  diese roten (braunen) Rohre halten Null Druck aus,
samt einsanden und 30cm Kies drüber mache ich die mit jeder Rüttelplatte platt ...
und das soll tauglich für Druckleitungen sein ???


----------



## Thale 213 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

eine Betonummantelung und Druckprobe der Druckleitung kennt hier auch keiner ???
naja viele Fotos die hier gesehen habe haben Lehmboden intus ... da wird der
Teich nicht gleich auslaufen wenn die roten (braunen) Rohre in die Knie gehn ...
hier bei mir ist reinster Kiesboden dann würde der Wasseranschluss nicht ausreichen
das Wasser nachlaufen zu lassen was dir bei ner undichten abhaut.

bei uns in der Gegend darfste Hausanschlüße nur noch mit den grünen Rohren
herstellen ... wenn Du da rote (braune) verbaust kriegste keine Abnahme auch 
dann nicht wenn Du per Dichtprüfung deren Dichtigkeit nachweisen kannst (!)

können wir uns jetzt drauf einigen daß rot gleich orange ist und grün eigentlich
des sein sollte was man für Druckleitungen verwenden müsste ???


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Wenn deine Tonne kein Druckfilter wäre, würde sie mit dem dünnen Ablaufschlauch (schaut aus wie 1") bestimmt überlaufen - diese Fässer sind bis zu einem gewissen Maß druckbeständig.
Es gibt übrigens auch Durchlauffilter wo das Wassser nicht stehen bleibt - wie z.B bei Rieselfiltern.

Bei einem kleineren Filter kommst du mit einem 2" Ablaufschlauch aus - dein vorgeschlagener Filter ist ein reiner Schwammfilter - in Verbindung mit einem Vorfilter gut geeignet - ansonsten recht aufwändig von der Reinigung und die verwendeten Schwämme sind auch im Nachkauf recht teuer (der Auswringmechanismus ist mit dem von Oase nicht zu vergleichen - dieser hier ist Mist).

Wenn ich mir das Bild so anseh stellt sich mir die Frage, ob da nicht ein kleiner Bachlauf vom Filter Richtung Teich möglich wäre?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Nori (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

@ Thale:
Ich muss sagen, dass ich die grünen Rohre diese Tage das erste mal gesehen hab bei einer Straßenbaustelle - ich dachte mir dass das irgendwelche Noname-Teile sind, da die wirklich übel billig aussehen - dass die aber besser sind hab ich nicht gewusst - Again what learned!

Gruß Nori


----------



## Thale 213 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



> Ich muss sagen, dass ich die grünen Rohre diese Tage das erste mal gesehen hab bei einer Straßenbaustelle - ich dachte mir dass das irgendwelche Noname-Teile sind, da die wirklich übel billig aussehen - dass die aber besser sind hab ich nicht gewusst - Again what learned!



KG 2000 ist allein schon 10mal bruchfester wie diese billigen roten(braunen)
Rohre ... nimm mal so ein rotes Teil und wirf gegen eine Mauer ... das Teil ist
hin ... bei KG 2000 kannste mit dem Auto drüber fahren des Teil ist zäh wie
Leder (!)

ich weiß nicht was preislich um ist ... ich habe nur die Preise für die KG-2000
Rohre ... selbst wenn die doppelt so teuer sind würde ich mir für meinen Teich
keine anderen Rohre holen ... es sei den ich möchte meinen Teich alle paar 
Jahre umbauen (!)

die KG-2000 Verarbeitung ist etwas anderst ... da gibt es ein paar Tricks bei der Verarbeitung
wenn man die kennt ist auch deren Verarbeitung ein Klacks (!)

anbei ein Bild von meinen Teich ... KG-2000 Verrohrung eingebettet in der
Sauberkeitsschicht samt Dichtprüfung ... mit der Verrohrung werde ich mit
Sicherheit mein lang keine Probleme mehr haben(!)

im gesamten Teichforum hat euch noch nie einer drauf hingewiesen das man für 
Druckleitungen besser KG-2000 Rohr verwenden sollte ???


----------



## mitch (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo,

hier ist mal etwas info zum "KG 2000 Vollwand-Kanalrohr nach DIN EN 14758"
http://www.kg2000.de/​und da ist was zu den Preisen
http://www.bausep.de/Keller/Entwaesserung/KG-Rohre/​


----------



## Thale 213 (3. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

KG-2000 Link ... Stichwort verlegefreundlich dort:

so leicht wie auf´s der Werbeplattform dort steht ist´s in der Praxis
aber nicht (!) ... Stichwort dageben wären "schneiden bzw. verarbeitung bei Regen"

aber der Link und die Preise war´n ohnehin nicht für mich gedacht (!)


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Also es handelt sich bei meiner Tonne nicht um einen druckfilter. Oben läuft dad Wasser durch einen 1zoll schlauch rein und unten durch einen 1,5 Zoll ab. 
Das ding heisst Tetra pond gravitations Filter und ist von der Firma tetra. Googeln kann man den Filter auch. 
Das Wasser läuft im Filter oben durch ein gelochtes Rohr rein und wird durch von mir eingesetzte matten grob Mittel fein und Bio Bälle wieder zum Ablauf geführt. Der ablauf ist so 3cm vom Boden der Tonne.


----------



## Speedy 1975 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



fbr schrieb:


> Ist sicher besser als das was Du jetzt hast, oder Du suchst Dir so ein Teil GRÖSSER = längere Reinigungsintervalle
> Schau mal in den Foren herum da bekommst Du die Teile (meistens von Oase) um kleines Geld



Danke für den tip,klingt gut.


----------



## sbecs (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



Thale 312 schrieb:


> KG-2000 Link ... Stichwort verlegefreundlich dort:
> 
> so leicht wie auf´s der Werbeplattform dort steht ist´s in der Praxis
> aber nicht (!) ... Stichwort dageben wären "schneiden bzw. verarbeitung bei Regen"
> ...



Hallo Thale,
erzähl doch mal etwas über diese Rohre b.z.w. die Verarbeitung! Hätte jetzt angenommen dass diese ähnlich wie KG-Rohre also die orangenen zu verarbeiten sind und da die Preise nun ja doch nicht so exorbitant sind, die Festigkeit aber größer wäre es zu überlegen diese ebenfalls zu verwenden.
Also erzähl doch bitte mal etwas über deine Erfahrungen beim Verarbeiten.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## fbr (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Thale 312,
dann wundert es mich schon etwas das die vielen Kilometer Oranger/Roter Rohre die wir verlegt haben immer noch dicht sind?

Nur weil es was neues, besseres, teueres gibt das alte nicht mehr in Ordnung sein soll?


----------



## Thale 213 (4. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*



> Nur weil es was neues



KG 2000 gibt´s seit 1998 = ca. 14 Jahre = neu ???


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Mitglieder,

das Mitglied "Thale 321" fühlt sich mit seinen "Hinweisen"  leider bei uns durch Euch nicht hinreichend beachtet. Nun ja ...

Da er uns jedoch nachdrücklich um die Löschung seines Accounts ersucht hat, werden wir dem natürlich im Rahmen der Boardregeln nach kommen.

Das Thema bleibt davon unberührt. 

PS. Unter dem Hof meiner Eltern wurde vor über 20 Jahren rotbraunes KG Rohr verlegt, welche mit Sand und dann knapp nem Meter Kies vergraben wurden, welcher dann mit einer Straßenbau Rüttelwalze verdichtet wurde, wo das Wohnhaus mit vibrierte. Und wir fahren da mit schwerer Landtechnik drauf rum...  Die Rohre sind noch immer Dicht und vor allem nicht zerdrückt!    
Die rotbraunen KG Rohre haben ihre Schwächen unter UV Licht - da werden sie spröde und brechen tatsächlich leichter, was im "Untergrund" aber wohl kaum eine Rolle spielt - aber das ist ja alles nichts neues...


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Schade...

Ich hatte mich eigentlich gefreut, hier noch einen Fachmann aus der Baubranche zu begrüßen.
Denn gerade auch in diesem Bereich gibt es viele offene Fragen und nur manchmal handfeste Aussagen über das Verhalten, die Zusammensetzung, beste Vorgehens-, Verarbeitungsweise etc. 

Auch der Hinweis mit den grünen KG2000 ist eigentlich in meinen Augen völlig berechtigt.
Es mag mancher andere Erfahrungen haben, in meinen Augen und Erfahrung sind die roten Rohre auch 'schrottig'. Die werden aber immer noch gern aufgrund des Preisvorteils verwendet.

Da ich aber keinerlei Erfahrung mit den KG2000 Rohren habe, kann ich mich schlecht in diesem Thread einbringen. Ebenso habe ich keinerlei Idee als Antwort auf seine Frage zur druckdichten Biokammer. Also kann ich auch dort nicht antworten, habe aber interessiert mitgelesen. Eine Antwort im Stil von "Huhu, ich weiß nichts" hilft ja auch nicht weiter und macht den Thread weniger lesenswert.

Es ist aber in jedem Forum, in dem vom Profi über den leidenschaftlichen Hobbyteichgärtner oder Bastelfreak bis hin zum absoluten Laie alles vertreten ist, immer schwierig für einen Profi auf einem bestimmten Gebiet gegen Falschwissen und/oder eingeschliffenen Gewohnheiten/Weisheiten anzukommen. Weil es eben viele Wege nach Rom gibt...

Manche Leute  müssen selber ihre Erfahrungen machen. Z.B. gibt es auch Leute, die lassen sogar heutzutage aus Spargründen im Neubau(!) beim Innenputz die Putzschienen/-kanten weg und nutzen die alten Holzlattentechnik. Prima, dauert natürlich dreimal so lange und sieht sch... aus. Aber der Bauherr ist zufrieden: "geht so, reicht..." Zu den roten Rohren hätte ich auch noch 3 Erlebnisse parat...

Und Profis von einem Gebiet müssen halt auch lernen, dass man sich in einem neuen/anderen/sonstwas Forum vielleicht auch erst "einen Name verdienen muss". Sprich, am Anfang wird erstmal 'beschnüffelt', mitgelesen und man muss sich einbringen. Das ist so und nicht anders, mit kleinen Unterschieden je nach Forum und dessen Mitgliedern...



Naja, schade.
Vielleicht findet er auch wieder zurück. Im Moment schaut es nicht so aus, da Joachim nun auch noch fleißig am anonymisieren ist. (Account löschen ok, aber alle Beiträge nacharbeiten?   )



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Nori (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Sind ja nicht sooo viele Beiträge.
Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht warum Thale hier gleich "so ein Fass aufmacht" - erwartet einer, der frisch in einem Forum ist (auch wenn es jetzt der Präsident der Koizüchter aus Japan wäre), dass alle anderen vor Erfurcht niederknien??
Dann ist es wohl besser dass die Sache auf diese Weise schnell abgeschlossen wird.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo,

@Carsten
Ganz so isses ja nu nicht - ich bin J. ausdrücklichem, per Mail mitgeteiltem, Wunsch nachgekommen, soweit das unsere Boardregeln zulassen. Er wollte u.a. den kompletten Betonteichbau Thread gelöscht haben.

Ich habe lediglich sein Konto stillgelegt und annonymisiert, sowie in seinen 15 Beiträgen wie verlangt alle Bilder gelöscht und logischer weise auch dort, wo nötig annonymisiert. Soweit sehen das auch unsere BRs vor. Wäre ich seinen Wünschen gänzlich gefolgt, dann gäb es ein komplettes Thema nicht mehr und hier wären ordentliche "Löcher" im Thema.

Mehr ist nicht passiert, ich hab lediglich das getan was ich wirklich tun musste. 

@Nori
Möglicherweise liegst du da nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## DbSam (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Ja, ich wunderte mich nur...    

@Nori: 
So drastisch wollte ich es nicht ausdrücken. 
Aber so in diese Richtung sind meine Gedanken auch gegangen. Ich hatte es nur nicht so drastisch ausgedrückt.


Naja, es passt nicht immer alles. Wie sagen die Sachsen?: "S'Lehm gehd weidor." 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Ein Allgemeiner Hinweis zu den Orangen oder grünen KG Rohren.
KG2000 ist eine Markenbereichnung von einem Hersteller von *Abflussrohren*. 

Bessere Qualitäten, das bedeutet eine höhere Stabilität, werden auch von anderen angeboten und heißen dann möglicherweise etwas anders.
Alle Vollwand Kanalrohre nach der Norm DIN EN 14758 sind eigentlich keine "Druckrohre", Vertragen aber einen gewissen Außendruck.
Es sind ja streng genommen nur Abflussrohre, die allerdings auch dicht sein sollen. 

Wer auf Nummer Sicher gehen will und keinen Fachmann zum "Einsanden" hat oder die Belastung des Bodens höher ist, sollte auf die besseren Qualitäten ausweichen.

Für einen ordentlich verlegten BA oder Skimmer sind die normalen orangen KG (Kanal Grundrohre) sicher ausreichend. 

Ein guter Bekannter von mir ist Teichbauer und er verwendet schon mal grüne (oder andere der besseren Qualität) wenn der Kunde das bezahlen will. 
Mein bester Freund ist Produktionsleiter in einem großen KG Produktionsbetrieb und er versicherte mir, dass die normalen, den normalen Beanspruchungen auch Standhalten.

Für Druckleitungen gibt es passendere Rohre. (Es müssen ja nicht gleich 1200 Bar sein. )

Zurück zum Thema. :haue3 Der Abfluss von einem Filter kann ohne Probleme mit den KG Rohren ausgeführt werden. Diese haben gegenüber den HT Rohren den Vorteil, dass sie UV beständiger sind.


----------



## sbecs (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Jörg,
der Unterschied von HT zu KG ist nicht die UV Beständigkeit denn HT-Rohre sind im Gegensatz zu den orangenen KG-Rohren oft im Aussenbereich zu finden während KG-Rohre fast ausschließlich im Erdreich verlegt werden weil sie EBEN NICHT UV-beständig sind.
Desweiteren ist der Vorteil der KG2000-Rohre nicht nur dass sie druckbeständiger sind sondern und das ist das entscheidende für uns hier sind sie durch eine spezielle Dichtungsart DICHTER. Das oft gesehene zusätzl. Verschrauben der roten KG-Rohre entfällt bei diesen grünen Rohren nahezu ganz.
Ebenfalls als weiterer Vorteil sind die KG2000-Rohre innen glattwandiger und der Hersteller garantiert dadurch weniger Absatzanhaftungen, sprich größere Reinungsintervalle.
Der Preis dieser Rohre ist absolut aushaltbar, noch nicht einmal das Doppelte und das bei maximal 20m Rohr in jedem Teich, warum also nicht diese nehmen, ich überlege jedenfalls ernsthaft.
Als einzigen Nachteil, neben der Nichtklebbarkeit (was aber bei uns am Teich selten vonöten ist da Gummimanschetten usw dieses vermeiden helfen) bliebe bei den KG 2000-Rohren dass sie nicht so gut O³ beständig sind aber im Normalfall wird dieses ja gerade NICHT in den Teich geleitet sondern soll eigentlich innerhalb des Filters verarbeitet oder eben am Ende umgewandelt ausgeschieden werden, weshalb dieser Nachteil kaum ins Gewicht fällt.
Es ist auch nocht nicht 100% erwiesen inwieweit normale KG-Rohre die gelegentlich anzuwendenen Chemikalien (Medikamente) überhaupt verkraften, dass diese in vielen Teichen seit vielen Jahren liegen ist nicht zwingend ein Beweis- die KG 2000-Rohre dagegen sind gegen fast alle Chemikalien resistent, das widerum erklärt der Hersteller.
Manche plädieren für PVC-Rohre (also die klebbaren Rohre die man so kennt) die Installateure mit denen ich oft Kontakt habe erklären mir jedoch geschlossen dass sie diese Rohre massenweise im Frühjahr wechseln weil sie eben nicht frostsicher sind und ich denke die müssen es ja wissen.
Das was Thale da erklärt hat ist etwas aus der Trickkiste, schade das dem sowenig Beachtung geschenkt wurde und wahrscheinlich nur wegen wenigen Euros.
Aber letztlich befindet man sich hier in einem Forum wo sehr viel...(wie sage ich das jetzt wieder nett?) einfache Lösungen beliebter sind als ausgefeilte, vielleicht auch manchmal kostenintensivere Lösungen, dieses ist in reinen Koiforen eher anders, aber das nur am Rande, da du das ja selbst eigentlich weißt denn ich sah dich bereits auch schon im Forum von Lothar.
Wer sich 20 Fische hält die einen Mindest-Preis von nem gebrauchten Kleinwagen haben überlegt bestimmt weniger ob die Rohre insgesamt 200 Euro mehr kosten dafür mehr zu bieten haben.
Steffen


----------



## Joerg (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hi Steffen,
das mit der UV Beständigkeit der HT Rohre und KG Rohre hab ich anders gelesen. Ich will ja immer was dazulernen und die Diskussion zu HT oder KG kann ja mal in einem extra Beitrag landen. 

Das mit der Glattwandigkeit sehe ich eher als eine Aussage der Marketingabteilung an und bei normalen Geschwindigkeiten wird sich an beiden mit der Zeit ein Biofilm bilden.
Ist die Geschwindigkeit nicht hoch genug, ist ein spülen nötig, um die abgelagerten Reste zu entfernen.
Das muss ich bei meiner kleinen Schwerkraft IH jede Woche einmal machen. 

Ich hatte auch versucht Thale zu vermitteln, dass sein speziellles Wissen in einigen Bereichen sehr hilfreich sein würde aber von der breiten Masse der User eher ignoriert wird. 
Auch die Fachbeiträge im Koibereich sind Forenübergreifend sehr angesehen, wobei das Belächeln der eher kostengünstigen Lösungen unterbleibt. 
Diese funktionieren auch sehr gut, was dir sicher von vielen Hardcore Anwendern so bestätigt wird.

Viele haben vernünftig und kostensparend angefangen und nur der höhere Wartungsaufwand der günstigen Lösungen ist der Grund auf andere Lösungen aufzurüsten.
Ich kenne viele, bei denen ein Vortex, Bürsten und Tonnen mit XXX problemlos funktionieren.

Da ich meinem Freund vertraue, werden bei mir sicher nur normale KG Rohre zum Einsatz kommen. Die Vorteile der höheren Belastbarkeit sind in einem normalen Koiteich selten gegeben.
Wer es unter der Erde etwas bunter mag oder sagt mit dem "Durchschnitt" will ich nicht arbeiten, für den sind diese höhreren (manchmal auch grün) Qualitäten durchaus eine gute Option.


----------



## sbecs (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Jörg,
im Ausland z.B. Österreich oder ich glaube auch der Schweiz werden im öffentlichen Bauen nur die grünen KG 2000-Rohre verlegt, das bei uns hier diese noch nicht so angenommen werden mag an marktpolit. Gründen liegen.
Die grauen HT-Rohre sieht man sogar of als billige Dachrinnenableitung bei Garagen o.ä.- ich habe z.B. ein KG-Rohr in den Regentonnen vom letzten Jahr gehabt, beim Abbau im Winter habe ich eine Regentonne ohne Deckel stehen lassen, das innen befindliche KG-Rohr war ein halbes Jahr der Sonne ausgesetzt- es sieht nicht mehr orange aus sondern hautfarben, ist spröde und ich könnt wetten dass wenn ich mit nem Hammer drauf hauen würde dieses zerspringt. Aber du kannst das auch bei KG-Beschreibungen nachlesen.
Desweiteren hat "mein" Baggerfahrer 2 KG-Rohre im Boden angekratzt so dass ich diese reparieren musste und bei einem davon kam durch den Umstand dass ich mit nem Holzkeil und Hammer die Muffe überschieben musste ein Riss ins Rohr sodass ich von vorn beginnen konnte- DAS WÄRE MIT DEM KG2000 nicht passiert da bin ich mir sicher.
Aber wie gesagt, der Kostenfaktor beim Neubau eines Teiches für die Rohre ist so gering dass ich nicht über 7 € Mehrpreis pro 2m Rohr nachdenken möchte und der Beschreibung der KG 2000-Rohre vertraue die da lautet:

KG 2000 ist ein hochmodernes Abwassersystem mit einem äußerst robusten und homogenen Wandaufbau. Die KG 2000 Rohre und KG 2000 Formteile sind durchgängig aus mineralverstärktem Polypropylen (PP) hergestellt.

*Vorteile des Systems*:

KG 2000 Rohre haben durch ein verbessertes Dichtsystem eine dauerhaft dichte Rohrverbindung.

Durch den Werkstoff (PP) und den homogenen Wandaufbau ist das System KG 2000 sehr robust, sowohl bei der Verlegung als auch im Betrieb (z. B. Hochdruckspülen)

Die Rohre können durch verwendeten Kunststoff PP auch im Schwerlastbereich (SLW 60) schon ab einer Überdeckung von 0,6 m eingesetzt werden.

Da die Rohrinnenflächen der KG 2000 Abwasserrohre sehr glatt sind, können sich keine Ablagerungen festsetzen. Das bedeutet optimale Hydraulik und reduzierte Wartungsintervalle durch Selbstreinigung.

Durch den speziellen Dichtring und die neu konzipierte Muffe genügt schon wenig Gleitmittel, um eine schnelle Steckverbindung herzustellen. Dies bedeutet erhebliche Zeitersparnis ohne technische Hilfsmittel beim Verlegen.

Auch der grüne Farbton RAL 6017 des KG 2000 Systems ist bei der optischen Kontrolle (Kamerabefahrung) von Vorteil.

Die chemische Beständigkeit der KG 2000 Rohre liegt bei pH 2 - pH 12, was über den normalen häuslichen Gebrauch hinausgeht (Großküchen, Gaststätten, Kantinen, etc.). Für öl- und benzinhaltige Abwässer müssen NBR-Dichtungen eingesetzt werden.

KG 2000 Abwasserrohre lassen durch das Polypropylen den Einsatz im Temperaturenbereich von -20 bis +90 Grad unter extremen Bedingungen zu.

Das KG 2000 Abwassersystem ist PVC-frei, zu 100 Prozent recyclebar und langlebig.


Natürlich gebe ich dir recht dass man mit kostengünstigen Varianten anfängt und später oft erkennen muss dass sich der Pflegeaufwand dann doch nicht mehr rechnet, deshalb dachte ich ja auch man gibt seine eigenen Erfahrungen in derlei Foren weiter, leider werden diese kostenfrei gelieferten Erfahrungen oft nicht angenommen. Ist wohl oft so wie bei Kindern, jeder muss wohl seine Fehler selbst machen.


----------



## fbr (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo,
die grünen Rohre habe ich bei uns in Österreich noch nie auf einer Baustelle gesehen 

Was ich aber nicht gemacht habe ist das "einsanden" der Orangen Rohre  denn durch Sand können Hohlräume unter dem Rohr entstehen und es kann dadurch zu Setzungen (Gegengefälle und Brüchen) kommen. 
Aus diesem Grund habe ich unter die orangenen Kanalrohre Betonziegel gelegt, die Rohre mit Keile in das passende Gefälle gebracht und mit Spit (gebrochenes Korn = wie Streusplitt) hinterfüllt. Ob man die Keile heraus nimmt oder nicht ist egal. Wenn das Rohr bis Oberkante hinterfüllt ist, kann man darauf gehen ohne das das Rohr aufschwimmt! Dann noch 10cm Splitt darüber und es bewegt sich nichts mehr da sich der Splitt verkeilt


----------



## sbecs (6. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Franz,
ok ich werd dann doch nochmal genauer nachforschen wo ich diese Rohre ständig gesehen habe. War felsenfest überzeugt es wäre Österreich gewesen, nun denn dann wars wohl woanders...was aber nichts gegen KG 2000 sagt  

Das mit dem Einsanden ist auch wirklich nicht sinnvoll, der "Maurer" meines Vertrauens erklärte mir das selbst der beim Baggern in die Grube gefallene Dreck sich später setzen/verdichten wird so dass es zum Absacken kommen wird, ein Grund dafür warum ich jetzt den zusätzlich anfallenden Aushub irgendwie im Garten verteilen muss statt wie von mir erhofft einfach in die Grube zu schütten denn die 10cm höher oder tiefer wären beim Gesamtvolumen nicht aufgefallen. Absacken wäre also wirklich fatal, für meinen Teich und die erwähnten Rohre gleichermaßen.
Gruss Steffen


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hi Steffen, hi Franz,
das mit dem Einsanden oder Auffüllen mit feinkörnigem Material sollte die Kräfte gleichmäßiger auf die Oberfläche verteilen.
Beton(Ziegel) würde ich nicht unbedingt als Untergrund empfehlen. (Bin aber kein Fachmann )
Die halten aber schon was aus und beim Einbetonieren knackt es meist nur einmal bis ein Riss entsteht.
Sie sollten sich wegen der unterschiedlichen Temperaturen etwas frei in den Dichtungen bewegen können.


----------



## fbr (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Jörg,


> Beton(Ziegel) würde ich nicht unbedingt als Untergrund empfehlen.


Das sind ja nur Punkte um das Rohr im benötigten Gefälle zu positionieren. 
Wenn Du dann mit Splitt hinterfüllst ist das als hättest Du die Rohre in Magerbeton verlegt. 
Ist der selbe Splitt der beim Pflastern verwendet wird. Hast schon mal Pflastersteine herausgenommen und versucht den Splitt herauszukratzen?
Ausdehnung JA aber wenn Du die Bögen nicht anständig einsplittest, kann das Rohr herauswandern = ist auch nicht toll 

Mein Schwager verlegt auf diese Art Kilometerweise Rohre, was aber nicht heißt, dass er es richtig macht NUR ich vertraue ihm da VOLL UND GANZ


----------



## Joerg (7. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Filterablauf und Teich Frage*

Hallo Franz,
ob nun eingesandet oder eingesplittet wird - wenn es vernünftig gemacht wird sollte beides gut funktionieren. 
Das Rohr direkt auf einer scharfen Betonkante zu lagern ist halt risikobehaftet. Daher mein Einwand.

Zum Verlegen hole ich mir auch jemand, der das schon öfter gemacht hat.


----------

